# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  UBZ Lightning Talk videos available

## TheFridge

<p>Videos of the lightning talks at the ongoing UBZ Developer Conference are <a href="http://video.ubuntu.com/ubz/">now available</a> (Ogg Theora encoded). A “lightning talk” is a quick presentation (typically under 5 minutes) that outlines one topic and is a good way to get updated on the large variety of work being done during the development process. Brief <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero/LightningTalks">notes</a> are also available.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

